# SLS - Solstice Minerals



## System (29 April 2022)

Solstice Minerals is a new generation explorer listed on the Australian Securities Exchange (ASX) under the code SLS. The Company demerged from OreCorp Limited in March 2022.

Solstice has assembled an extensive tenement holding (licences and applications) covering approximately 2,620km2 over four project areas: Yarri, Kalgoorlie, Yundamindra and Ponton. The tenement holding has been largely under-explored, with modern exploration previously restricted by disjointed tenement ownership and limited funding. Solstice’s ownership consolidation provides an opportunity to apply cutting-edge targeting methodologies using a belt-scale approach.

The Company is well funded with no debt and is looking to develop and expand its footprint in the Eastern Goldfields.

It is anticipated that SLS will list on the ASX during April 2022.









						Solstice Minerals Limited | Home
					

Solstice Minerals Limited is a development company based in Australia.




					solsticeminerals.com.au


----------



## Dona Ferentes (29 April 2022)

*Listing date*                                    02 May 2022 ; 11:00 AM AEST ##                                *Company contact details*​ https://solsticeminerals.com.au/  *Principal Activities*                                    Mineral exploration and development                                   *Issue Price*                                    AUD0.20                                 *Issue Type*                                    Ordinary Fully Paid Shares                                 *Security code*                                    SLS                                 *Capital to be Raised*                                    $12,000,000                                 *Expected offer close date*                                    05 April 2022                                 *Underwriter*                                    Not underwritten. Euroz Hartleys Limited and Argonaut Securities Pty Ltd (Joint Lead Managers).


----------



## The Triangle (2 May 2022)

Dona Ferentes said:


> ​
> *Listing date*                                    02 May 2022 ; 11:00 AM AEST ##                              *Company contact details*​ https://solsticeminerals.com.au/  *Principal Activities*                                    Mineral exploration and development                                 *Issue Price*                                    AUD0.20                               *Issue Type*                                    Ordinary Fully Paid Shares                               *Security code*                                    SLS                               *Capital to be Raised*                                    $12,000,000                               *Expected offer close date*                                    05 April 2022                               *Underwriter*                                    Not underwritten. Euroz Hartleys Limited and Argonaut Securities Pty Ltd (Joint Lead Managers).



In the trading account.   Not sure I'll keep these.  ORR was/is a relatively small holding of mine so my SLS shares are a microscopic holding.   But like all junior IPOs/spinoffs - I'll wait for some bump/pump in the news flow to dump them.

Waiting on the typical "prospective lithium" announcement...


----------



## Dona Ferentes (2 May 2022)

The Triangle said:


> In the trading account.   Not sure I'll keep these.  ORR was/is a relatively small holding of mine so my SLS shares are a microscopic holding.   But like all junior IPOs/spinoffs - I'll wait for some bump/pump in the news flow to dump them.



gotta be quick on Day One. Opened at 25c, to 26.5c soon after but now 22c


----------



## The Triangle (2 May 2022)

Dona Ferentes said:


> gotta be quick on Day One. Opened at 25c, to 26.5c soon after but now 22c



I saw it there on open and sipped away at my coffee thinking - just sell, get rid of them and go buy a new TV.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (2 May 2022)

The Triangle said:


> In the trading account.   Not sure I'll keep these....



Many retail hoping to trade/ stag don't even find the holding until the next day. Love an  equal market

(DNH)


----------



## Sean K (2 May 2022)

I was granted about 5 shares in this due to owning ORR. Didn't think about selling as I think they do have some prospective ground and might turn something up one day. In the bottom draw for the moment. Hopefully those 5 shares don't slip through the cracks in the draw.


----------

